# New Hydro-set up for Ravishing_68



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 12, 2006)

*I have an office (bedroom with closet taken out) that is empty these days so I decided to use the area that was a closet for a hydro set-up. With Stoney Buds words of wisdom and patience of a saint, we've gotten most of the plans decided. We decided we'd share this experience with all of you. *

*And here it is thus far: We're going for a 4 unit ebb and flow system. *

*The closet:*

_*My measurements:*_

_*Height from floor to ceiling is very close to 8'. The top area is 6' counting the 3" drop. Bottom half is close to 2'.*_

_*Width is 74". The bottom has the drawers (I can use to keep supplies or whatever in) the L side is 29" and the R side is 27".*_

_*Depth is close to 3'. The back is 2' and then the 3" drop and then 1'.* _


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 12, 2006)

So, what we're at right now is deciding on the design.  I thought I came up with something brilliant but thankfully SB is way smarter than me and found my error in my plan.  As soon as I can figure out how to get my .pdf file small enough to put on here I will show three different designs that SB will evaluate for me.  

Tonight is obviously not the night for me to figure out how to reduce adobe acrobat file.  Will update in the AM.


----------

